# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Απορίες με AVR...

## JimKarvo

Καλησπέρα!

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως προγραμματίζουμε ένα AVR, σε τι γλώσσα γράφουμε το πρόγραμμα, και πως το περνάμε στο AVR?

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει και ένα sample προγράμματος για να καταλάβω την σύνταξη.. ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## rep

εχεις παρει καποιον programmer?

----------


## Hary Dee

> Καλησπέρα!
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως προγραμματίζουμε ένα AVR, σε τι γλώσσα γράφουμε το πρόγραμμα, και πως το περνάμε στο AVR?
> 
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει και ένα sample προγράμματος για να καταλάβω την σύνταξη.. ευχαριστώ



Δημήτρη καλησπέρα. Λίγο γενικές ακούγονται οι ερωτήσεις σου και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω αν δεν μας πεις πρώτα:
- Ασχολείσαι πρώτη φορά με μικροελεγκτές;
- Ενδιαφέρεσαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις assembly ή κάποια high level γλώσσα;
- Σου αρκεί ένα παράδειγμα ή μήπως θέλεις κανένα βιβλίο ή σχετικά site;

----------


## JimKarvo

Καλησπέρα Χαράλαμπε. Πρώτη μου φορά είναι, άρα με κάτι ελαφρύ για την αρχή..  :Wink:

----------


## Hary Dee

Λοιπόν, αφού ασχολείσαι για πρώτη φορά ίσως θα ήταν καλό να δεις το πράγμα από assembly πλευρά. Εδώ λοιπόν θα βρεις ένα πολύ καλό βιβλίο (σε ξεκινάει από το μηδέν). Τώρα άμα θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με γλώσσα υψηλού επιπέδου και να μην τραβιέσαι με την assembly (όπως τραβιέμαι εγώ  :Tongue: ) μπορώ να σου δείξω κανένα άλλο.
Για προγραμματιστές, αν δεν θέλεις να αγοράσεις μπορείς να δεις στα παρακάτω links:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48258
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48169
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47606

----------


## giannhssdra

επειδη λεω να αγορασω programmer απο ebay κατι σαν αυτο
http://cgi.ebay.com/USBASP-Programme...item255729e9dc

το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι συμβατο με avr studio ,αλλα ειναι με το avrdude.
εχετε τπτ υποψην που να ειναι συμβατο με avrstudio?
τωρα απο οτι καταλαβα αυτο ειναι προγραμμα μονο για να φορτωσεις το προγραμμα σωστα?δλδ θα παρω μονο το .hex αρχειο απο το avrstudio και το φορτωνω με το avr dude.
το avrdude εχει σχεση με το winavr?δλδ πρεπει να τα εχω και τα 2 για να λειτουργησει?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Hary Dee

> επειδη λεω να αγορασω programmer απο ebay κατι σαν αυτο
> http://cgi.ebay.com/USBASP-Programme...item255729e9dc
> 
> το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι συμβατο με avr studio ,αλλα ειναι με το avrdude.
> εχετε τπτ υποψην που να ειναι συμβατο με avrstudio?
> τωρα απο οτι καταλαβα αυτο ειναι προγραμμα μονο για να φορτωσεις το προγραμμα σωστα?δλδ θα παρω μονο το .hex αρχειο απο το avrstudio και το φορτωνω με το avr dude.
> το avrdude εχει σχεση με το winavr?δλδ πρεπει να τα εχω και τα 2 για να λειτουργησει?
> ευχαριστω



Γιάννη και εγώ πρωτάρης είμαι αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι άμα είναι να πληρώσεις (αντί να φτιάξεις) καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα AVR Dragon που είναι συμβατό με AVR Studio (κάνει και αναβαθμίσεις από εκεί). Κοστίζει βέβαια τα διπλά λεφτά (41€ από Farnel) αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο. Υποστηρίζει οτιδήποτε μπορεί να χρειαστείς:
Programming Interfaces:
-In System Programming  ( ISP )
-High Voltage Serial Programming  ( HVSP )
-Parallel Programming ( PP )
-JTAG Programming ( JTAG Prog)
Emulation Interfaces:  (Only available for devices with 32kB Flash or less)
-JTAG ( JTAG )
-debugWIRE ( dW )

Εγώ το πήρα πρόσφατα και για την ώρα είμαι μια χαρά δουλεύοντας μόνο με JTAG...

----------


## giannhssdra

βλεπω πολλους επεξεραγστες avr με διαφορετικες ονομασιες για παραδειγμα
ATMEGA8-16PU
ATMEGA8-16PI
ATMEGA8-16PJ 
και αντιστοιχα με τους mega16
ειναι τπτ διαφορετικες εκδοσεις με κατι παραπανω η λιγοτερο?

----------


## tasosmos

ATMEGA8-16PI -> mega8, 16ΜΗz μεγιστη συχνοτητα λειτουργιας, PDIP συσκευασια, Industrial temperature grade (-40 ~ +85 °C)

το U ειναι ολοιδιο αλλα lead free

Το J δεν θυμαμαι αλλα υποθετω ειναι commercial grade (0-75 °C), παντως εγω δεν εχω πετυχει ποτε PJ εκδοση σε avr αγορασμενους απο εδω.

Αντιστοιχα ισχυουν για ολους τους AVR.

----------


## JimKarvo

δηλαδή σε γενικές γραμμές συνδέουμε τον μΕ, με το pc, Και μέσω ενός προγράμματος περνάμε τα HEX αρχεία, και αυτό παίζει κανονικά? τα HEX αρχεία μπορούμε να τα κάνουμε edit κάπως?

----------


## giannhssdra

τι εννοεις edit?το .hex  αρχειο ειναι το αρχειο που καταλαβαινει ο επεξεργαστης.εσυ γραφεις το προγραμμα σου (στην οποια γλωσσα το γραφεις) το κανεις compile και παραγεται το .hex.τωρα αυτο μπορεις να το περασεις στον επεξεργαστη με την βοηθεια του programmer
σε γενικες γραμμες...

----------


## panosssvent19

βασικά ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολλή για να μάθω και εγώ αλλά πιστεύω θα χρειαστώ βιβλιογραφία(δυστυχώς ελληνική η ξενη με δυσκολια κατανοιησης) η γενικοτερα καποια site για αρχή.Εχετε κατι να μου προτεινετε που να περιλαμβανει και παραδειγματα και "θεωρια" για την κατανοιηση τους;

----------


## Hary Dee

> βασικά ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολλή για να μάθω και εγώ αλλά πιστεύω θα χρειαστώ βιβλιογραφία(δυστυχώς ελληνική η ξενη με δυσκολια κατανοιησης) η γενικοτερα καποια site για αρχή.Εχετε κατι να μου προτεινετε που να περιλαμβανει και παραδειγματα και "θεωρια" για την κατανοιηση τους;



Φίλε στα ελληνικά δυστυχώς υπάρχει μόνο το "Προγραμματίζοντας τον Μικροελεγκτή AVR" του Gadre (εκδόσεις Τζιόλα). Όλα τα άλλα είναι στα αγγλικά... 
Από sites άλλο τίποτε:
http://www.avr-asm-tutorial.net/avr_en/
http://www.avrbeginners.net/
http://www.avrfreaks.net/
για αρχή

----------


## Hary Dee

Στα ελληνικά υπάρχει και αυτό που μου το έδειξε χθες ο Γιάννης...

----------


## Cantfindname

Στα ελληνικα υπαρχει επισης αυτο για AVR το οποιο περιεχει και λιγο PIC.
http://www.simmetria.gr/eshop/?259,%...E9%E1%EC%DC%EB
Εγω παντως απο κει εμαθα αφου μας το δινουν στην σχολη, δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλυτερο απο τα υπολοιπα βιβλια, δεν τα εχω διαβασει.
Παντως βοηθαει και το datasheet του επεξεργαστη, αλλα οχι για αρχη

----------


## panosssvent19

> Στα ελληνικά υπάρχει και αυτό που μου το έδειξε χθες ο Γιάννης...




Χαχαχα θα πρέπει να περιμένω ένα εξάμηνο απο την σχολή μου (τει πειραια) είναι αυτό χαχαχαχαχα  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Hary Dee

> Χαχαχα θα πρέπει να περιμένω ένα εξάμηνο ακόμα στην σχολή μου είναι αυτό χαχαχαχαχα



Τι τυχεροί που είστε όλοι εσείς που κάνετε AVR στις σχολές σας... Εγώ το μόνο σχετικό που έκανα ήταν λίγο Z80  :Laugh: . Και τώρα κάνω πτυχιακή με AVR...

----------


## giannhssdra

μπορω να προγραμματισω πανω στο avrdragon κατευθειαν εναν μΕ?χωρις να κανω ξεχωριστη πλακετα?
επειδη βλεω εχει στο πισω μερος θεση για dip sockets 40 και 28 pin.
επισης εχει και vcc pins και ground.
αν ναι πως ακριβως μετα το ιδιο πραγμα δλδ του δινω ταση γειωση τα σηματα που χρειαζετε και προγραμματιζεταα?επεισης απο που παιρνει την ταση αυτη?απο το usb?
και οι 2 extra ακιδοσειρες ειναι για να βαζω εκει τα καλωδια?
ευχαριστω

----------


## JimKarvo

Γειά σας και πάλι.. πήγα να πάρω έναν προγραμματιστή για τον ATmega168, αλλά ο Φανός, αυτόν που έχει τώρα, τον έχει 130€.. δεν με βοηθάει καθόλου αυτό..!!!

Υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα σε USB, για τον συγκεκριμένο AVR?

----------


## shoco

> Γειά σας και πάλι.. πήγα να πάρω έναν προγραμματιστή για τον ATmega168, αλλά ο Φανός, αυτόν που έχει τώρα, τον έχει 130€.. δεν με βοηθάει καθόλου αυτό..!!!
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα σε USB, για τον συγκεκριμένο AVR?




http://export.farnell.com/atmel/atav...7?Ntt=ATAVRISP

----------


## JimKarvo

> http://export.farnell.com/atmel/atav...7?Ntt=ATAVRISP



Εταιρία που πουλάει τέτοια κυκλώματα?

----------


## Thanos10

Γιατι δεν αγοραζεις απο εδω προγραμματιστη και φθηνος και USB τον εχω αγορασει και ειναι πολυ καλος http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...qb8p0aodoaf5k5

----------


## JimKarvo

Δεν αναφέρει τον "ATmega168".. άρα δεν τον υποστηρίζει?

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν ειδες καλα για ξαναδες φυσικα τον υποστιριζει.
Mega SeriesATmega8ATmega48ATmega88ATmega168ATmega328ATmega103  ATmega128ATmega1280ATmega1281ATmega16ATmega161ATme  ga162ATmega163ATmega164ATmega169ATmega2560ATmega25  61ATmega32ATmega324ATmega329ATmega3290ATmega64ATme  ga640ATmega644ATmega649ATmega6490ATmega8515ATmega8  535Tiny SeriesATtiny12ATtiny13ATtiny15ATtiny25ATtiny26ATtiny45AT  tiny85ATtiny2313Classic SeriesAT90S1200AT90S2313AT90S2333AT90S2343AT90S4414AT90S  4433AT90S4434AT90S8515AT90S8535


CAN SeriesAT90CAN128


PWM SeriesAT90PWM2AT90PWM3

----------


## JimKarvo

το search του firefox, δεν δούλεψε καλά.. :P
Ευχαριστώ όπως και να 'χει! θα συνεχίζω να ψάχνω για λίγο ακόμα μπας και βρω κάτι σε DIY

----------


## Hary Dee

> μπορω να προγραμματισω πανω στο avrdragon κατευθειαν εναν μΕ?χωρις να κανω ξεχωριστη πλακετα?
> επειδη βλεω εχει στο πισω μερος θεση για dip sockets 40 και 28 pin.
> επισης εχει και vcc pins και ground.
> αν ναι πως ακριβως μετα το ιδιο πραγμα δλδ του δινω ταση γειωση τα σηματα που χρειαζετε και προγραμματιζεταα?επεισης απο που παιρνει την ταση αυτη?απο το usb?
> και οι 2 extra ακιδοσειρες ειναι για να βαζω εκει τα καλωδια?
> ευχαριστω



Γιάννη από το κοίταγμα που είχα κάνει στο google όταν πρωτοπήρα το dragon είχα καταλάβει ότι ΝΑΙ μπορείς να το κάνεις άνετα και εκεί πάνω τον προγραμματισμό. Την τάση αυτή που σου δίνει αν θυμάμαι καλά την παίρνει από τη usb (βολικά πράγματα).
Τώρα για τις δύο ακιδοσειρές, αν λες αυτές που είναι μεταξύ κυκλώματος και dip sockets, σου δίνουν τα άκρα του avr, γεφυρώνουν δηλαδή το dip socket με τον έξω κόσμο...
Επίσης μπορείς να δεις και εδώ μερικές ιδέες για να "φτιάξεις" το dragon σου.
Τέλος, θα σε παρότρυνα αν θέλεις να πεις κάτι άλλο για το dragon κάντο *εδώ* ώστε να τα έχουμε όλα μαζεμένα τα του dragon.

----------


## JimKarvo

Καλησπέρα,

μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να προγραμματίσω έναν ATmega168?
Έχω το HEX, και τώρα κατευάζω το AVRstudio.
H συσκευή που έχω είναι αυτή:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Τι πινς συνδέω?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Πιν 17 mosi,18 miso,19 sck, 1 reset, και πιν 7 +5ν και 8-.

----------


## JimKarvo

Θάνο, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Μπορείτε όμως να μου πείτε τι κάνω με το AVRStudio, μιας και δεν έχω ιδέα?  :frown:

----------


## Hary Dee

> Θάνο, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> 
> Μπορείτε όμως να μου πείτε τι κάνω με το AVRStudio, μιας και δεν έχω ιδέα?



Κατ'αρχήν φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει να κατεβάσεις το driver για τη συσκευή σου από εδώ.
Δεν βλέπω όμως να σου δείνει κανένα manual!
Πάντως αν κατάλαβα καλά, εδώ λέει ότι αποτελεί ένα κλώνο (ας πούμε) του STK500. Δεν ξέρω μήπως με αυτό το σκεπτικό πεις στο AVR Studio ότι έχεις συνδέσει το STK500 (ενώ έχεις βάλει το δικό σου). Αλλά μιλάμε απλά για υποθέσεις φίλε...

----------


## edgar

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να προγραμματίσω έναν ATmega168?
> Έχω το HEX, και τώρα κατευάζω το AVRstudio.
> H συσκευή που έχω είναι αυτή:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Τι πινς συνδέω?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων



να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση.
εστω σε αυτην την συσκευη προσπαθησουμε να βαλουμε atmega328P (ο οποιος δεν υποστηριζεται) σαν atmega168P (ιδιοι , απλα ο 328 εχει 32k flash και ο 168 16κ)

θα δουλεψει?

----------


## tasosmos

Αν δεν υποστηριζεται δεν θα δουλεψει, εχουν ιδια χαρακτηριστικα εκτος απο τις μνημες αλλα εχουν διαφορετικα signatures. 

ΑΛΛΑ κανονικα δεν θα πρεπει να εχει προβλημα να τον προγραμματισει τον 328, υποθετω απλα δεν το εχουν δοκιμασει και δεν υπαρχει στην λιστα.

----------


## edgar

δεν θα μπορουσα απλα να αξιοποιησω την μιση μνημη η λεω βλακειες?

----------


## tasosmos

Οχι, θα σου εβγαζε σφαλμα.
Αλλα κι αν μπορουσες ποιο το νοημα? ο 328 ειναι πιο ακριβος απο τον 168.

Ξαναλεω παντως οτι λογικα δεν θα πρεπει να εχει προβλημα να τον προγραμματισει τον 328 αυτη η συσκευη ή γενικα οποιοσδηποτε προγραμματιστης avr.

----------


## edgar

ε, να, καταληξα καταλαθος με κατι 328   :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Οκ θα το ξαναδω και θα απαντησω.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## JimKarvo

Μου βγάζει ένα σφάλμα το όποιο δεν θυμάμαι τώρα γιατί είμαι σε λινουξ :Ρ

Τα πινς είναι σίγουρα σωστά έτσι όπως έχουν ειπωθεί?

----------


## edgar

κατι τρεχει...μπορει καποιος να με διαφωτισει τι κανω λαθος?

----------


## stom

Κατι απο αυτα που λεει ισως?
Η ερωτηση σου χρειαζεται περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες για να απαντηθει.

----------


## tasosmos

Αν επρεπε να μαντεψω θα ελεγα οτι ειναι καινουργιο τσιπακι με το clock ρυθμισμενο στο 1ΜHz και βαζεις isp clock μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο που πρεπει (πρεπει να ειναι ρυθμισμενο  λιγοτερο απο 200KHz), ειναι η πιο συνηθισμενη παραβλεψη.

----------


## edgar

Ωραια...μισο για να γινω πιο σαφης. οντως επρεπε να εξηγησω και συγγνωμη γι 'αυτο.

ναι tasosmos ειναι νεο το τσιπακι.

αλλα ας τα παρουμε απο την αρχη.
παιρνουμε το τσιπακι και συνδεουμε τα πιν οπως εχει πει ο θανος σε καποια post πιο πανω  για την συσκευη που εχω αναφερει πιο πανω (avrisp).μπαινουμε στο avr studio και παμε στο "connect avr" οπου ειναι το παραθυρακι αυτο.βλεπω  συχνοτητα avr 460κΗζ για avr mega328p.παω να αλλαξω tabs και βλεπω αυτο το σφαλμα σχετιζομενο με προβλημα στο να μπει στο isp mode.

----------


## tasosmos

Αυτο που σου ειπα ειναι, αυτο που λεει κι η 2η εικονα δλδ. 
Το isp clock ειναι 460ΚΗz ενω θα επρεπε να ειναι λιγοτερο απο 250ΚΗz (λιγοτερο απο το 1/4 του cpu clock,  το οποιο ειναι 1MHz αφου ειναι καινουργιο το τσιπ). 

Ψαξε καπου στις ρυθμισεις υπαρχει σχετικη επιλογη που το ρυθμιζεις οσο θες.

----------


## edgar

> Αυτο που σου ειπα ειναι, αυτο που λεει κι η 2η εικονα δλδ. 
> Το isp clock ειναι 460ΚΗz ενω θα επρεπε να ειναι λιγοτερο απο 250ΚΗz (λιγοτερο απο το 1/4 του cpu clock). 
> 
> Ψαξε καπου στις ρυθμισεις υπαρχει σχετικη επιλογη που το ρυθμιζεις οσο θες.



δοκιμασα με ολες τις παραμετρους και πεταει το ιδιο σφαλμα!

εδιτ:
επισης μολις παρατηρησα και αυτο

----------


## giannhssdra

και εγω ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα ειναι αυτο που σου λεει ο τασος.οταν ανοιγεις το παραθυρο για να τον προγραμματισεις στην πρωτη καρτελα που ειναι η MAIN επιλεγεις ISP και πιο κατω εχει την συχνοτητα του ISP. το ανοιγεις και επιλεγεις η συχνοτητα του ISP να ειναι στο 1/4 απο την συχνοτητα που τρεχει ο μΕ η και λιγοτερο.ΑΛΛΑ δεν την επιλεγεις απλα και το κλεινεις.εχει 2 επιλογες read και write.με το read  θα διαβασει την default τιμη που εχει ο μΕ για ISP και με το write  γραφεις στο μΕ αυτην που επελεξες.και μετα πας και τον προγραμματιζεις
στο 1 MHZ δοκιμασε για αρχη 250khz αλλιως βαλε και 125khz

----------


## edgar

Το δοκιμασα αλλα τζιφος. Μηπως θα επρεπε να βαλω , ας πουμε εξωτερικο κρυσταλλο?
Στην καρτελα H/W Settings πειραζω τον clock generator? (ηταν στα 3,86MHz και το εβαλα 1,229 MHz)

----------


## tasosmos

Αν βαλεις εξωτερικο κρυσταλλο θα ειναι για διακοσμητικος... 
Αφου ειναι καινουργιος ο μΕ τα fuses ειναι ρυθμισμενα για εσωτερικο ταλαντωτη στο 1ΜHz.

To hardware μερος εισαι βεβαιος οτι ειναι οκ?

----------


## edgar

θα ξανατσεκαρω την συνδεσμολογια και θα επανελθω

----------


## edgar

μου ξαναβγαζει το ιδιο λαθος , και αφου εχω κανει την  συνεδεσμολογια ξανα απο την αρχη και εχω αλλαξει και τσιπακι

μηπως τελικα δεν τον υποστηριζει τον 328p και τραβιεμαι αδικα?
ο programmer παντως δεν φαινεται να εχει προβλημα.

----------


## tasosmos

Eχεις δοκιμασει με καποιον αλλο κ δουλευει μια χαρα δλδ κ μονο με αυτο το μοντελο εχεις προβλημα?

----------


## edgar

θα δοκιμασω και με αλλα μοντελα να δω αν εχει προβλημα και εκει

----------


## edgar

με μεγαλη μου εκπληξη ειδα στο site της Sparkfun το συγκεκριμενο αρθρο
https://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/news.php?id=350
μιλαει για μια ολοκληρη παρτιδα απο atmega328 η οποια ηταν ΨΕΥΤΙΚΗ
και ολως παραδοξως ηταν τοτε ο καιρος που ειχα παραγγειλει απο εκει τους avr
(σε λιγο θα βγαλω δοκιμασω με νεο τσιπακι για την περιπτωση μου πριν βγαλω συμπερασματα)
sorry για το offtopic αλλα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να μαθευονται κατι τετοια

----------


## edgar

το εχω φλομωσει στα ποστ εδω το thread αλλα ειπα να το ποσταρω.

το τσιπακι δεν εχει προβλημα

δανειστηκα ενα stk500 και υστερα απο ενα αναγκαιο upgrade στο firmware το βλεπει κανονικοτατα

τελικα το προβλημα ηταν στον programmer (καταραμενοι κινεζικοι κλωνοι)
+μετα απο ενα ψαξιμο βρηκα οτι εχουν αλλο i2c στο ολο package , οποτε δεν μπορει να γινει upgrade στο firmware οποτε δεν μπορει να δει το τσιπακι

το παθημα εγινε μαθημα

----------


## Hary Dee

> με μεγαλη μου εκπληξη ειδα στο site της Sparkfun το συγκεκριμενο αρθρο
> https://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/news.php?id=350
> μιλαει για μια ολοκληρη παρτιδα απο atmega328 η οποια ηταν ΨΕΥΤΙΚΗ [...]



Ε, όχι ρε παιδιά! Αυτό μου θύμισε μια άλλη απάτη: 






> το εχω φλομωσει στα ποστ εδω το thread αλλα ειπα να το ποσταρω.



Αλίμονο ρε Δημήτρη! Έχουμε φλομώσει στα γενικά θέματα θα έλεγα, ας θυμηθούμε και λίγο τα ηλεκτρονικά!

----------


## giannhssdra

καλησπερα
μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το i2c.οταν λεει ενα περιφερειακο οτι μπορει να τρεξει με 100khz η με 400khz πρεπει να ειναι ακριβως οι συχνοτητες?
η απο 0 μεχρι 100?
γιατι προσπαθω να το τρεξω με 62.5khz και δεν βλεπω αποτελεσματα.
και επισης πως μπορω να αλλαξω τον εσωτερικο κρυσταλλο στα 8 mhz?
απο την καρτελα fuses?

----------


## nathanas

Γεια σας παιδιά...
Είμαι άσχετος πάνω σε προγραμματισμό μΕ και μιας και θα ασχοληθώ και στην σχολή και έχω όρεξη και μεράκι είπα να πάρω τον STK500...
Τον STK τον παράγγειλα και περιμένω να μου έρθει...
Όμως μου αρέσουν διάφορα project που βρίσκω εδώ, όπως και αλλού στο internet τα οποία είναι προγραμματισμένα σε PIC ή με Arduino...
Μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποιος να καταλάβω αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον STK500 για να φορτώσω κώδικα που είναι για Arduino? 'Η χρειάζεται να πάρω κάτι σαν αυτό?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## lordi

Άλλο ο κώδικας σε arduino άλλο σε PIC! Ειδικά αν είναι γραμμένα σε assembly! Αν όμως έχεις κώδικα για PIC σε C και έχεις κάποιον compiler για C στον AVR τότε με κάποιες αλλαγές θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι αλλά υπάρχει και εξάρτηση από την διάταξη οπότε θα σου φάει αρκετό χρόνο! Δεν είναι οτι δεν γίνεται αλλά δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο αξίζει να φάς χρόνο για να κάνεις την μεταφορά!

----------


## tasosmos

Μα δεν ρωτησε αν μπορει να μεταφερει απο pic σε avr αλλα απο arduino σε avr.

Το οποιο σαφως και γινεται με το stk500, απλα πρεπει να παρεις εναν μΕ που να ειναι συμβατος με το arduino (νομιζω υποστηριζει μονο mega8,88,168,328 ) και να περασεις τον bootloader του arduino. (υποψιν οτι θα μειωθει η διαθεσιμη μνημη αν περασεις τον bootloader)

Δες και 
http://www.billy.gr/arduino-bootloader/
http://www.arduino.cc/en/Hacking/Bootloader
http://code.rancidbacon.com/Arduino

----------


## lordi

Το λέω επειδή είπε οτι του άρεσαν μερικά project εδώ που είναι για PIC ή arduino! :Wink:

----------


## nathanas

Μη μαλώνετε ρε παιδιά...
Ψαχνοντας εδώ αλλά και γενικά στο google βλέπω project που έχουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον...άλλα είναι σε PIC και άλλα σε arduino...
από την στιγμή που μπορώ να περάσω κώδικα μέσω του STK όλα καλά...Πρέπει να υποστηρίζεται και ο μικροελεγκτής Atmega328 απ'ότι διάβασα στο net...Με κάθε επιφύλαξη το λέω.

Δεύτερον θα ήθελα να ξεκινήσω κάποιο projectaki το τριήμερο με STK που θα κάνω παράλληλα διαβάζοντας το manual. Όχι κάτι σοβαρό...Να ανάβω κάποια ledakia πειράζοντας τα bitakiα καποιου byte...κτλ..
Από ποιά βιβλιογραφία να ξεκινήσω? Εχω δει να προτείνετε διάφορες σε αυτό το thread αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιό θα ήταν καλύτερο για ξεκίνημα σε κάποιον που δεν έχει ξαναπιάσει τον STK500....

----------


## giannhssdra

καλησπερα 
μπορει να μου καποιος διαφορες μεταξυ dragon  και stk500?τι παραπανω μου προσφερει το stk500?debug μπορω να κανω με jtag?
ευχαριστω

----------


## tasosmos

Το dragon ειναι ενα πλακετακι 10x5 cm και πανω εχει μονο βυσματα για isp,jtag,hvprog. Αντε το πολυ πολυ να βαλεις εσυ την επιπλεον βαση για να μπορεις να προγραμματιζεις καποιον μΕ πανω του. Δηλαδη ειναι καθαρα προγραμματιστης.

Στα + η τιμη και οτι ειναι usb, στα - οτι ειναι σχετικα ευκολο να το καψεις αν εισαι απροσεκτος.



Τα stk (βγαινει απο το starter kit btw) απο την αλλη ειναι ολοκληρες πλακετες οσο μια motherboard για το stk500 ή περιπου το μισο για το 600 κι ειναι πληρη αναπτυξιακα με λεντακια, μπουτον, κυκλωματα παραγωγης clock, τασης κτλ. 
Επισης εχουν μαζι εναν μικροελεγκτη για τον οποιο υπαρχουν ετοιμα παραδειγματα κτλ.

Το stk500 εχει βασεις για ολους τους μΕ σε συσκευασια dip αλλα δεν υποστηριζει jtag και εχει μονο σειριακη για επικοινωνια με το πισι (μπορεις να βαλεις ενα εξωτερικο ανταπτορακι σε usb των 10€). Μπορεις να το βρεις με ~100€ αν θυμαμαι καλα.

Το 600 ειναι εργαλειο της προκοπης, κανει τα παντα αλλα ειναι ακριβο και για οτι μΕ θελεις θα πρεπει να παρεις το αντιστοιχο κιτ ανταπτορα (επισης ειναι ακριβα).




Εν συντομια τα stk ειναι ιδανικα για αρχαριους κ για γενικη χρηση ενω το dragon ειναι για πιο προχωρημενους.


To jtag ειναι κατ'εξοχην το πρωτοκολλο για debugging αλλα στους avr μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και για προγραμματισμο. Προσοχη ομως δεν υποστηριζουν ολοι jtag ενω θα πρεπει να ειναι και ενεργοποιημενο απο τα fuses εκ των προτερων, δεν μπορεις να συνδεθεις καν με jtag αλλιως. Επισης πρακτικα ξεχνας μια πορτα (την C συνηθως) αν θες να χρησιμοποιεις jtag.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Εν συντομια τα stk ειναι ιδανικα για αρχαριους κ για γενικη χρηση ενω το dragon ειναι για πιο προχωρημενους.



Τάσο συμφωνώ σε όλα, αλλά σε αυτό έχω να καταθέσω ότι και εγώ αν και αρχάριος το έχω καταβολευτεί το dragon... Άσε που ένας αρχάριος θέλει πολύ περισσότερο το debugging που όπως είπες το stk500 δεν έχει. Βέβαια δεν λες ότι είναι και ακατόρθωτο για τον πρωτάρη το dragon, εντάξει...

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι οκ δεν εχει jtag το 500 αλλα οπως το παιρνεις βαζεις πανω τον 8515 (αν θυμαμαι καλα) που εχει μαζι, περνας τα προγραμματακια που εχει και παιζει.

Ενω για το dragon θελει αρκετο ψαξιμο μεχρι να βγαλεις ακρη αν δεν εχεις καθολου επαφη εκ των προτερων και δεν ειναι καθολου δυσκολο να το καψεις πανω στους πειραματισμους...


Τελος για μενα προτιμοτερο ειναι να κανεις debugging μεσω hardware βλεποντας αν αναβοσβηνει το λεντακι πχ παρα μεσω jtag.

----------


## giannhssdra

και εγω με το dragon  κανω μια χαρα την δουλεια μου και με το παραπανω.
αν και το on-board debugging  δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιγσει ακομα πολυ ( τα βλεπω κατευθειαν να τρεχουν ) αλλα περα απο αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο να το εχεις σαν εργαλειο.
απλα για το stk 500 δεν ξερω αν αυτα που σου προσφερει αξιζει να δωσεις τοσα λεφτα και ειδηκα μετα το dragon που ειναι πολυ καλο
δλδ τωρα αν ειναι μονο για μερικα μπουτον και μερικα led ,αυτα τα εχεις και στο ραστερ σου.
τασο εσυ τα εχεις και τα δυο?μπορεις με καποιο τροπο να τα χρησιμοποιησεις μαζι?

----------


## tasosmos

Με το 500 εχω ελαχιστη επαφη, ενα 600αρι χρησιμοποιω λιγο στην σχολη.

Δεν θυμαμαι αν εχει θυρα για jtag το 500, αν ναι θα μπορεις να συνδεσεις εκει το dragon. Με isp μπορεις να τα συνδεσεις αλλα ποιο το νοημα?

----------


## Hary Dee

> μπορεις με καποιο τροπο να τα χρησιμοποιησεις μαζι?



Υπάρχει ο εξής αντάπτορας:


Ο οποίος συνδέεται *περίπου* έτσι:
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/1...agonstk500.jpg

Για περισσότερα κοιτάχτε εδώ και εδώ.

----------

